# Kaith, how do you cope?



## Franc0 (Jun 3, 2005)

Kaith, after reading numerous posts that both support and lambast you and the other Mods for your job in moderating this forum, I just have to wonder, how do you guys freakin' cope? Do you guys meditate, smoke large amounts of weed, down numerous bottles of whatever, or what? This is an extremely busy forum, with an even larger amount of various martial topics. People question your banning, then question on why you allow certain others to carry on. From hardline traditionalists to eclectic martial arts views, to religion, to political, to utter bulls**t, there's always someone thats unhappy. Personally, I don't envy the job you chose to partake in offering so many the opportunity to offer words of wisdom, and the spewing of completely useless self serving s**t. IMO, I commend you on the thankless job of being the internets equivalent of the street cop. If you EVER come to my town (Las Vegas) let me be the first to buy you a beer, or a soda, or a shot of whiskey, cause you and your fellow mods put up with more crap than I would ever want to (unless you're paid the big bux, which I doubt)
keep it up bud, cause very few would.

Franco


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 6, 2005)

masterfinger said:
			
		

> Kaith, after reading numerous posts that both support and lambast you and the other Mods for your job in moderating this forum, I just have to wonder, how do you guys freakin' cope? Do you guys meditate, smoke large amounts of weed, down numerous bottles of whatever, or what? This is an extremely busy forum, with an even larger amount of various martial topics. People question your banning, then question on why you allow certain others to carry on. From hardline traditionalists to eclectic martial arts views, to religion, to political, to utter bulls**t, there's always someone thats unhappy. Personally, I don't envy the job you chose to partake in offering so many the opportunity to offer words of wisdom, and the spewing of completely useless self serving s**t. IMO, I commend you on the thankless job of being the internets equivalent of the street cop. If you EVER come to my town (Las Vegas) let me be the first to buy you a beer, or a soda, or a shot of whiskey, cause you and your fellow mods put up with more crap than I would ever want to (unless you're paid the big bux, which I doubt)
> keep it up bud, cause very few would.
> 
> Franco




When Things get Bad, Kaith always doubles our salary.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 6, 2005)

Mine's been doubled at least two or three times .... and it still does not keep up with inflation.  Zip X Zip = Zip squared.  

 -Michael


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 6, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Mine's been doubled at least two or three times .... and it still does not keep up with inflation.  Zip X Zip = Zip squared.
> 
> -Michael



Is that what they mean by volunteer staff? Wow, I guess I should have read the small print and paid attention to those "automatic deposits"  :lol:


Seriously, our staff does have its moments, but we cope and work through it, just like and good working team does. Our humor does help us from time to time.

Peace
:asian:


----------



## Tgace (Jun 6, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Mine's been doubled at least two or three times .... and it still does not keep up with inflation. Zip X Zip = Zip squared.
> 
> -Michael


Watch out the IRS will tax you on that......


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 6, 2005)

Anyone who's ever moderated or administered (administrated?) a forum will tell you that for every decision made, they get ten different messages -- ALL of which disagree with each other.  It's a thankless, annoying job that is only worthwhile if the community is a decent one, and even then you're only one temper tantrum away from a respected member going off in a snit and taking a chunk of membership with him.  Frankly, I don't know how _anyone_ does it without going berserk.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2005)

I take the easy way out.  I just give up being sane. 

Seriously, without the support of the staff here, who give me a sounding board to vent, and advice on how to deal with it, and the appreciation of the majority of our members, I couldn't.  There have been a number of times I wanted to just walk away.  Those are usually the times I see a thread like this, and know it is worth all the headaches.

Thank you. :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 6, 2005)

that adn we drink heavily


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 6, 2005)

Kaith (Bob),

 Thank you!

 - Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 6, 2005)

That and we have wanton, abandoned sex ... a lot ....  Well - *looks around* - _some_ of us do.  And NO, not with each other! Puhlease!!


----------



## bignick (Jun 6, 2005)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> Anyone who's ever moderated or administered (administrated?) a forum will tell you that for every decision made,


 Administrated...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2005)

Thats what my girlfriend complained about for the first 3 years...that I had "abandoned" sex for MT.  Totally not true.  I thought about it constantly.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 7, 2005)

Well if it weren't for MT, thereby Bob , Seig and I wouldn't of met Mr. Conatser and wouldn't be heading for Australia this month~! 

Ya have your Putzes on every board.. and you have wonderful people .. Bob is most assuredly Not Sane.. but then again.. None of the staff claims sanity 

Yeah, at times it can be a very thankless job, but the fun times we staff and members have together are most definitely worth the sometimes aggravating moments.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 7, 2005)

Volunteering is never really thankless for me, the monetary pay is zip, but the personal rewards are certainly there, especially in threads like this.  We are all here for good reasons.  We seek knowledge, we share ideas, and although some may not think it, decisions are carefully weighed as we work hard to be fair-minded. :asian:  

Also as Tess mentioned we do have our fun! :boing2: The e-parties are awesome! :boing1:  Oh and I'm not so sure now, was I supposed to abandon sex for MT?

And ummm, I wanna go to Australia!!!:ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 7, 2005)

No, you're supposed to HAVE wanton, abandon sex ... a lot of it.  **psst - see what running the place does to yer brain?**

 I agree with MJ - this is not the only volunteer work I do and I certainly don't do it for the monetary reparations, the intrinsic rewards are certainly something of great value.  I've learned much and continue to learn each time I come here.

 Great team, great opportunity. Thanks to Bob for having us here.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 8, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I take the easy way out. I just give up being sane.
> 
> Seriously, without the support of the staff here, who give me a sounding board to vent, and advice on how to deal with it, and the appreciation of the majority of our members, I couldn't. There have been a number of times I wanted to just walk away. Those are usually the times I see a thread like this, and know it is worth all the headaches.
> 
> Thank you. :asian:


You have my appreciation, sir! This is one of the few places on the net where a "non-partison" MA can find a place. True, there have been some threads where members unfairly jumped upon one another - but this was quickly handled. I've also been pleased that when newer, but sincere, members just venturing into the arts have been jumped on by those screaming for linneage and "Combat Effectiveness", many senior members here have jumped to their defense and offered encouragement and, where necessary, CONSTRUCTIVE criticism.

Keep up the good work.


----------

